# ECU Re-flash



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

The "developmental testing"







continues on my W8. After 4 visits in 4 weeks (flashing/constant MILs), the service advisor just informed me that the ECU will have to be pulled and shipped back to Germany to be re-flashed at the factory.
I may get my car back in 2 weeks.








Pardon me while I go take out my frustration on the service loaner...


----------



## VWsandman (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: ECU Re-flash (155VERT83)*

Boy, the good folks at VW are going to have to step up the service end of things or that Phaeton is going to be a miserable flop. Sorry to here that you are having so much problems. Good luck.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: ECU Re-flash (isandoval)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Boy, the good folks at VW are going to have to step up the service end of things or that Phaeton is going to be a miserable flop. Sorry to here that you are having so much problems. Good luck.







[HR][/HR]​VW may be in trouble...The really sad part is the "disconnect" between sales and service. Did I really have to point out to the service advisor (dealership name withheld) that the Kia Spectra loaner was NOT







preferred over the Passat loaner?


----------



## VWsandman (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: ECU Re-flash (155VERT83)*

Ouch.....Why can't VW stick to thier roots? The new cars are extremlly nice.....but they are pricing them way out of my reach.....My brother jumped ship and bought a brand new Audi A4 1.8T.....just because of the VW dealers.....(and it's a nicer car) Once again good luck!


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ECU Re-flash (155VERT83)*

Yeah, this is really sad. VW became a sucessful product in the US due to their superior service. Other European car were a nightmare to get repairs or parts for in the 50's-70's. Back when Beetles were first introduced to the US market, each dealership had to buy a lot of repair parts, enough parts to build a whole car. It bothers me that a dealership can't reprogram an engine chip. I was talking to my local dealer's salesman and he said if there was any internal mechanical problem with the W8, their service dept would just swap the whole engine. This made me think that they have a spare W8 in their parts inventory, or at least VWoA has some in regional warehouses. Two weeks to get something reprogramed is way too long. I'd be on the phone to the better business bureau if this were my car. Heck, I got fuel system parts for a 25 year old Rabbit from my dealership and it only took 3 days for them to arrive.


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: ECU Re-flash (kimosullivan)*

Man I cannot believe that the dealers do not have the ability to program the ECU. At Volvo (Trucks), I work with our dealers and do testing on our diagnostic software before it is released to our dealers. All of our dealers can program any ECU on the Truck. I am not talking just parameters either, our New Truck has a total of 7 ECU's that we program the Base software. Each ECU when new needs a total of 3 software packages which program running software, parameters and Vin number into the ECU.. 
Why the Hell can't VW step up and do this too? Also our Trucks are years behind cars, we won't hit OBDII compliancy until 2005...
Sad just plain sad


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: ECU Re-flash (joesturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Man I cannot believe that the dealers do not have the ability to program the ECU.... Why the Hell can't VW step up and do this too? [HR][/HR]​The answer is poor planning. I talked with a 1.8t owner who had the same problem. The dealeship stocked his ECU (or at least it was in a nearby warehouse), swapped it out and sent him home in a day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are very few W8 ECUs in the US. Looks like VW is cutting corners on W8s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

